# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Nguồn 60vdc

## tinnghianguyen

E cần tìm bộ nguồn ngõ ra 48~60vdc, chừng 10~15amp là được. Ngõ vào 220vac thì tiện nhất. Ah nếu có thể điều chỉnh số v được thì càng tốt. Lười quấn cục biến áp nên mua cho lẹ.hehe. Cám ơn đã đọc tin.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> E cần tìm bộ nguồn ngõ ra 48~60vdc, chừng 10~15amp là được. Ngõ vào 220vac thì tiện nhất. Ah nếu có thể điều chỉnh số v được thì càng tốt. Lười quấn cục biến áp nên mua cho lẹ.hehe. Cám ơn đã đọc tin.


Bác đã mua dc chưa ạ

----------

